# Invalid SIM Card and No Data



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

*Two android LGL164VL phone issues that may be related.

As shown on the screen shot, I am getting a message that says "Invalid SIM card".
Also the Data on/off switch is grayed out and will not turn on.

How Do I correct these issues? 
I have already tried removing and reinserting the SIM card.*






.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Sim card issues are complicated, because there are numerous carriers brand of mobile phones and tweaks to the operating systems like android apple and windows and done improperly can brick your phone ( make it more like a brick than a phone -- useless )


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Well where did the sim card come from. Is it new or from an old phone? What carrier is the sim card for.
The LGL164VL supports CMDA on Verizon only. NO other sim card would work. Also the LGL164VL was sold 
for the MVNO tracphone so it may also be locked and may not work with the main carrier or another MNVO.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

The SIM card is the original that came with my LGL164VL phone 5 months ago. The carrier is Tracfone. 
The phone and the SIM card worked great for 5 months.


----------

